# YJ MGC Evo 3x3 Review



## pb_cuber (Feb 12, 2022)

To start, this was a good purchase. It (in my opinion) was a great upgrade from my tornado V2 and I have gotten a couple of Pbs on the YJ Evo. When I first got the cube, the feeling of looseness was so satisfying and the papery feel was super unique. After a couple of weeks I have finally broken in and I found near-perfect settings; 7 on the spring tension and 6 on the magnets. The setup was very easy and there were only a few things in the box. Now for the cons. First, the cube is flimsy and I have had to reach out to the manufacturers and get replacement parts. Second, why MG C not MGC.



Should you get this cube. Short answer: yes, long answer: I do believe that this is the future of cubing and I think that the feeling is like no other cubes(my opinion).


----------

